# Spot-tailed monsters of the marsh



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay â€" Seadrift, Texas 
By Capt. Chris Martin
Sponsored Texas Marine*

August 20, 2013

*Fishing Report*

Fishing on Monday was solid for anglers willing to get into the water while working lures and live bait. Sand undulations running parallel to the salt grass shores produced healthy trout/reds, especially before the wind picked up. Best action was focused around grass beds with sand saucers revealing schools of mullet. Edges of grass beds or points were great places to start. Any depression that held cleaner water adjacent to cloudy water produced the best strikes. Boat anglers had a slow day of fishing for the majority of the guides. Several boats found double-digit numbers of trout or reds. With water temps dropping, prospects remain strong for the remainder of this week. Reports to followâ€¦

*Bay Flats Lodge New Fishing Video*

I want to thank all the guides who participated in making the latest fishing video. We also want to give props to Kenny and Andy with Shazam for putting these videos all together.

Click to watch new fishing video 



*
Tuesday Weather Forecast*

Partly cloudy with a chance of thunderstorms and a chance of rain. High of 91F with heat index of 97F. Winds from the SE at 5 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 30%. Water temps 82.p-degrees for Seadrift. The moon is 100% illuminated.

*www.BayFlatsLodge.com
1-888-677-4868
www.TexasMarine.com*


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics- Thanks*

Chris and Deb Martin have created the premier destination on the Texas coast for fishing and duck hunting, corporate retreats and pure relaxation. With a staff of service professionals, Bay Flats Lodge has become a complete outdoor entertainment facility on the Texas coast. The luxurious 12,000 square foot lodge is the centerpiece to the exquisite sportsman's complex.


----------

